# [Digg]it. The Digg club.



## goobimama (Sep 21, 2008)

Every once in a way you write a terrific blog post, and you know it is good cause you have worked really hard on it. But, there's no one there to read it besides a few blog regulars. So how do you get it out into the world? Stumbling gets useless traffic, and getting google results is tough. 

Digg has been a good option for getting loads of traffic, but without buddies to support you in the initial stages, you are more often than not gonna drown. So what say we pool in our resources together. 

The digg system as it currently stands is corrupt. Only the popular diggers can get their posts on the digg frontpage. So instead of trying to beat the system, I say we join it. 

*img.skitch.com/20080921-mjqrjikmh9881df6i6aecdui2x.jpg

I thought this thread would let us all know each other, our digg IDs, as well as volunteer to digg some. So if you have a good post you need dugg, you could send out shouts to all the digg(it) members, as well as post that link here. 

1. No asking for diggs on every of your blog posts. Only the best ones should be posted here.
2. Digging is not compulsory, but voluntary.
3. Stumbleupon links could also be added here for some mutual stumbling.
4. I can't think of any other rules right now  

*Note: To send multiple shouts to all your 'friends' from digg itself (so people are notified via email), just click the Share link below any digg post and you can then send the shout to everyone. *

What say? Are we game? Even if not, at least list your profiles here so we can add them to our friends lists. 

*[Digg]it profiles on digg.*
Here are some posts you could digg profiles you could get yourself in contact with:
Aayush
Slugger (Mecah)
Gaurish
Manan (iMav)
T159 (Visio159)
Preshit
Quiz_Master
Pathik
Sykora
Tanmay
Yash
nvidia (Akshay)
MetalHeadGautham
Krazzy
Sumeet Naik
blackpearl
Mayanks
Appu
d1g1t
Krazy About Technology
And your favourite, Goobi!

[More users, let me know by posting your profile below]


----------



## slugger (Sep 21, 2008)

cooly ida

Heres mine - Mecah

any help digging these

*digg.com/business_finance/Lean_Manufacturing_the_F_35_Joint_Strike_fighter

*digg.com/software/F_35_Joint_Strike_Fighter_The_Digital_Thread


----------



## goobimama (Sep 21, 2008)

Dugg. 

The way digg works is we need to rapidly dugg the post after it is created of it moves down the line. So digging even 1 day old posts is almost in vain.


----------



## slugger (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks 

also people want to get dugg migth want to make it easier by putting up a badge [recommended] or an addthis widget


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2008)

digging 

dugg


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 21, 2008)

Dugg!
mine id is *digg.com/users/Gaurish


*can anyone dig this*
Talk to a Girl and Get expelled in College


----------



## nvidia (Sep 21, 2008)

^I'm in.
@gary4gar: Your site isn't loading..


----------



## slugger (Sep 21, 2008)

*A suggestion:*
Instead of announcing that you've dugg in this post, would it not be be better to add each other ot the friend list and announce it as a shout
[just did that with Gaurish]

We could keep this thread clean and only post the Digg link that needs to be dugg!


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 21, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Dugg!
> mine id is *digg.com/users/Gaurish
> 
> 
> ...


Dns server seems to be down


----------



## goobimama (Sep 21, 2008)

Exactly! People. Don't post old links here. Or links you don't think are that important. Shouts work pretty well. As long as the network is done, posts will get dugg. Here we post all the good stuff. The new stuff. The stuff that makes it happen. 

I'm surprised though. In a tech forum and so few digg users.


----------



## karmanya (Sep 22, 2008)

I use digg, but mainly read stuff


----------



## jal_desai (Sep 22, 2008)

i use digg in my posts but rarely get 2-4 diggs... too bad..  still i keep digging


----------



## goobimama (Sep 22, 2008)

^^ Precisely why we need this thread/group.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 22, 2008)

My site is back, i have changed the DNS servers


----------



## nvidia (Sep 22, 2008)

^^Lol.. F***ed up rules.. 
Dugg.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 22, 2008)

Peoples! Digg this post if you will please: AppleCare and do you need it?


----------



## nvidia (Sep 22, 2008)

wtf? No Telephone Support after 90 days?! 
Dugg it.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 22, 2008)

True that. But they are very lenient with that, so usually you will get telephone support even five years after getting the Mac  Anyway, this is about Digging and not the Mac.


----------



## nvidia (Sep 22, 2008)

^^Yeah.. Lets not turn this into a War.
Btw the tag cloud in your site looks awesome


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2008)

^^try disabling javascript


----------



## iMav (Sep 22, 2008)

@Goobi I was gonna ask you to make this as an addition to the MAS.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 22, 2008)

We need to decide properly on how the MAS thing works. It is full of awesome though!


----------



## iMav (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, we have a lot bloggers who have quality posts on this forum and then we have SA too. So, all of us Digg for each others posts. And if maybe someone can post a comment after digging and before going to the loo, that's MAS in it's initial stages.

I agree we should join the system and all of us or some hyper-active of us should start digging each others posts. If you can't beat the system, might as well join it and gain from it.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 22, 2008)

^^ You could at least have joined me in digging one of your own posts!


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 22, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Peoples! Digg this post if you will please: AppleCare and do you need it?


Dugg



goobimama said:


> ^^ You could at least have joined me in digging one of your own posts!


Dugg


@goobi
kindly,make a index of the posts to be dugged on post #1


----------



## iMav (Sep 22, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ You could at least have joined me in digging one of your own posts!


 I didn't know someone dugg it. Thanks, dugg.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 22, 2008)

Superb idea. If we manage a user base of about 50, we can atleast hope to get a front page on atleast the ultra awesomely superb articles.
*digg.com/users/pathiks


----------



## goobimama (Sep 22, 2008)

Added the user profiles to the front page. Let me know about new users.


----------



## Sykora (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm at *digg.com/users/sykora/


----------



## Tanmay (Sep 22, 2008)

My Profile : *digg.com/users/tanmay007


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 22, 2008)

Superb! I am IN. Adding all of you guys to friend list. Please add me too .. hehhe...
(My Profile is in goobi's 1st post


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 23, 2008)

I got 8diggs, Guys please keep digging it
Talk to a Girl and Get expelled in College


Digg all the posts of my Friends, anyone who wants his post to be dugg please add me as a friend. althought that won't make much diff. but still your digg count would be i+1


----------



## yash (Sep 23, 2008)

My username is yashrg. thanks for adding me.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 23, 2008)

Any more? Common. We need at least 30 people in this network. Currently we're at 12.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 23, 2008)

Cool Idea. Count me in too.


----------



## nvidia (Sep 23, 2008)

You forgot me!
My Profile


----------



## goobimama (Sep 23, 2008)

@MHG: Your digg profile?


----------



## nvidia (Sep 23, 2008)

@goobi: Whats with the 'e' infront of my name?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 23, 2008)

*digg.com/users/MetalPhoenix


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 23, 2008)

I have an account on Digg , but Digg is blocked in my office , co can't digg any of your posts. sry


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm in.. I'll post my profile soon...


----------



## krazzy (Sep 23, 2008)

*digg.com/users/krazyfrog


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 23, 2008)

*digg.com/users/SumeetNaik


----------



## goobimama (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow! Quite a few members already!


----------



## aryayush (Sep 23, 2008)

*digg.com/users/aryayush

I’m adding all of you. Might take some time.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 23, 2008)

^ You are already in the list. Right at the top!


----------



## aryayush (Sep 23, 2008)

I know (thanks!), but I needed to post something to show moral support.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 23, 2008)

Dugg all diggs posted here..

Shout, PM me wen there are more articles to digg..


----------



## goobimama (Sep 24, 2008)

Mind digging this one?


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 24, 2008)

No problemo..


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 24, 2008)

Me too 

*digg.com/users/Exploit

I will add you all later. We need atleast 30 users to make it to the upcoming page. After that, just keep your fingers crossed and hope others digg it too.

Also it need to be dugged fast. So don't submit to digg and ask others to digg. First announce that you are submitting so that others get the time to come online for digging.


----------



## nvidia (Sep 24, 2008)

^+1
Even 20 real fast diggs can get the post to the Upcoming page..


----------



## goobimama (Sep 24, 2008)

blackpearl said:


> Me too
> 
> *digg.com/users/Exploit
> 
> ...


Yeah, we could try that. But I guess only for the super important ones.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 24, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Mind digging this one?


Dugg


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 25, 2008)

Please Help Digging These 

A Java Tutorial
*digg.com/programming/Learning_Java_For_Biginners

An Opera Trick
*digg.com/software/Quiz_Master_Ashwin_s_Blog_Add_More_Speed_Dial_Entries_i

And a must Digg for digit forum lovers (Hehehe Kidding!!!) 

Come and Visit #think-digit IRC Channel.
*digg.com/odd_stuff/Come_and_Visit_think_digit_IRC_channel


----------



## aryayush (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you actually want them to gain any traction? If yes, then adding “Quiz_Master // Ashwin's Blog.: ” to the title is definitely the wrong way to go about doing it.

Well, dugg regardless.


----------



## slugger (Sep 26, 2008)

Bloggers might want to check the portal oneindia(.)in to see if their blogs have been listed there. your posts with oneindia's URL will find its way into search engine results

Digg title: oneindia.in is a fraud site

Description:


> A portal, oneindia.in has compiled a directory of blogs without informing the owners. Visitors to the portal can visit these blogs through the portal. However these visitor are not made aware of the visited blogs actual URL. Visitors are made to believe that these blogs are part of the aforementioned portal, which is a total falsification of facts.



Digg link: *digg.com/tech_news/oneindia_in_is_a_fraud_site

Can I get some help digging this. thanks 

PS:
do i have to shout out to each friend individually or shouting in my own profile will find its way into everybody's inbox?

Ok, I just found out the bulk shout link - [share]

probably missed it the first time around



> Please shout! In the name of *MAS!*


????


----------



## goobimama (Sep 26, 2008)

Its the Mutual Admiration Society we've formed recently. And I actually meant to say "Please digg", but got lost in the excitement of 'shouting' it seems. 

Dugg, btw.


----------



## mayanks_098 (Sep 26, 2008)

Im in!

Add me

*digg.com/users/mayanks098

Though im not sure how much i would like the idea myself...i mean from inside you feel doing something wrong.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 27, 2008)

Added.

Now you mustn't look at this in a moral way. The digg system is just made that way. Its all about getting your friends to digg your post. All the big guys do it, so why shouldn't we? There is no way a lone digger can get his posts up the rank with just an interesting topic. 

Reminds me of a saying by the great Alexander IXIVI "Friends are your stepping stones to success"


----------



## iMav (Sep 27, 2008)

Doing wrong from inside? What part? It's simple barter system, where the exchange is restricted to only a single.


----------



## slugger (Sep 27, 2008)

dugg all posts here [if you don't find mecah against 1 of your diggs, send a shout]

thanks for all the diggs the oneindia post recieved

*A query*
my profile activity is showing all shouts i have sent out. if i delete those, will they also be deleted from the reciever's profile [don't want that to happen]


----------



## goobimama (Sep 27, 2008)

*Pixelmator review*. If you have the time


----------



## mayanks_098 (Sep 27, 2008)

goobimama said:


> *Now you mustn't look at this in a moral way. *
> The digg system is just made that way. Its all about getting your friends to digg your post. All the big guys do it, so why shouldn't we? There is no way a lone digger can get his posts up the rank with just an interesting topic.


Haha....great
amm...i dont know. Not ready for debate as having my exams till 03 Oct. Will do active digging after that. Also please send shouts as i dont think many will check back this thread and if they do not and the post is not dugged up quickly enough,then the whole purpose is defeated.

Will be digging all the posts(i like) after my exams.

My SU profile: *mayanks098.stumbleupon.com/

Lets also dont forget SU. It is way better than Digg as it guarantees you of good initial traffic(again because of the way Digg is curropt)
And i hope you are aware that Digg did a "house cleaning" a few days back to keep those who are abusing the system at bay. That included many power diggers.


----------



## d1g1t (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm in.
Digg Profile: *digg.com/users/d1g1t
StumbleUpon: *d1g1t.stumbleupon.com/

Would be nice if you could digg or stumble this 
*digg.com/linux_unix/Changes_in_Intrepid_Ibex_Ubuntu_8_10_Alpha
*digg.com/comics_animation/List_of_Web_Comics_by_Indians

Will respond to shouts and messages. (and use "sent to" button on stumbleupon)

Not a fan of duplicate content


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 30, 2008)

Dugg dugg..
(For hindi ppl, pun- dhak dhak)

Agar maine kuch miss kiya ho toh jaroor chilana(shout)....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 30, 2008)

phew. Dugg everyone out here.

Now I need help with some of my stuff:

*digg.com/linux_unix/Why_I_Still_Use_Windows

*digg.com/comedy/I_R_PC


----------



## iMav (Oct 1, 2008)

Everyone Digg this article please: *Promising CodePlex Projects*


----------



## goobimama (Oct 1, 2008)

You should rephrase that to 'Everyone...'


----------



## slugger (Oct 1, 2008)

dugg all posts here
@metal
shud have sent a shout


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 1, 2008)

slugger said:


> dugg all posts here
> @metal
> shud have sent a shout


much easier I thought, to just make ONE post here


----------



## slugger (Oct 1, 2008)

^^
post it here _and_ also send a shout

everyones doing it that way

i ocassionally dont check the forum but am online
will digg it as the shout reaches my inbox


----------



## goobimama (Oct 1, 2008)

Btw, you just need to hit "Share" on your digg post, and then select all your contacts, and voila, you're done!


----------



## mayanks_098 (Oct 4, 2008)

Stumble this if you like HERE


----------



## goobimama (Oct 4, 2008)

If any of you have Technorati accounts, do mark SA as a favourite. I've done the same for some of your blogs, but list em out here anyway so we could all mark em that way.


----------



## mayanks_098 (Oct 4, 2008)

^^
Done


----------



## iMav (Oct 5, 2008)

Not really sure but over a Skype conf with some Tweeters it was brought to light that Digg has an algo that bans accounts which get dugg by a certain set of diggers only.


----------



## slugger (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks goobi for the favin 
had added the profile for verifying the blog and forgot to remove it after it was verified

faved SA

anybody else need any favin post your profiles
i wudnt mind sum favin either 

*Mecah's Technorati profile*


----------



## iMav (Oct 5, 2008)

Hmmm I too am on Technorati - *technorati.com/people/technorati/iMav


----------



## maxmk (Oct 5, 2008)

My profile : *digg.com/users/maxmk04


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 5, 2008)

Please Mark *Gslive as your favorite* at technorati.com 

I have done the same for goobi & slugger


----------



## narangz (Oct 5, 2008)

Count me in too. 

Here are my IDs:
*Digg- *digg.com/users/narangz*
*StumbleUpon- *techiesrealm.stumbleupon.com/*

Please add this to faves if you have *technorati* account:
*Mark Techies Realm as fave*

Add me people.

In the meantime digg these please:

*digg.com/microsoft/Windows_XP_gets_6_months_extension_again

*digg.com/tech_news/New_beta_version_of_Yahoo_News

*digg.com/microsoft/Windows_Vista_a_Perception

Thank you!


----------



## slugger (Oct 6, 2008)

dugg and faved all there is. if i missed sumthin just let me know

@goobi
you could list out all the profiles being shared against the forum member id on the first thread
people who are late in joining the cartel can then easily pick and choose the profiles they want to add to their own w/o havin to look through all the pages

Sample format

Slugger - Digg, Technorati, StumbleUpon


----------



## goobimama (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah cool. I'll do it when I'm a little free.


----------



## slugger (Oct 6, 2008)

^^
don't bother doin it all by yourself
ask everyone interested to type it in that format themselves including the bbcodes and pm the content to you

then you just copy-paste it on to the first page


----------



## d1g1t (Oct 6, 2008)

My Technorati Profile

My Blog on Technorati


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 7, 2008)

Everyone Digg this please *digg.com/tech_news/Everything_About_BSNL_EvDO_Data_Card


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Oct 7, 2008)

My Profile: *digg.com/users/sumitbhardwaj


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 7, 2008)

Well this is my profile.. ---> *digg.com/users/secretagent004

profile name on digg: secretagent004

NOw, guys tell me how can i help digg topics of fellow members here on digit and also how can i add my topic in digg it to be digged ??? 

I hv a topic on Port forwarding for MTNL TRIBAND users using D link DSL 502 T router (in this TuTs section too) ...

simple Help and How to do's will be really helpful and plz add me on digg too so tat i remain in close proximity with our Digit forum ppl.. 
-----------

Cheers n e-peace...

---------

hey goobi, nice work man in creating this digg thread on digit.. love u for tat.. 

---------


----------



## iMav (Oct 7, 2008)

Some digging will do no harm.

Honestly guys the initiative just isn't picking up. not more than 10 diggs to most of the posts made here.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 7, 2008)

Try doing the shouts. I think at least that way we are all notified via email. But true. It didn't work as planned.


----------



## ProDemon (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't know if anybody mentioned that or not, But it's against the TOS of DIGG
*digg.com/tos


> with the intention of artificially inflating or altering the 'digg count', blog count, comments, or any other Digg service, including by way of creating separate user accounts for the purpose of artificially altering Digg's services; giving or receiving money or other remuneration in exchange for votes; or participating in any other organized effort that in any way artificially alters the results of Digg's services;



Learn the rules, to Gain respect.


----------



## iMav (Oct 8, 2008)

Yea well, if you haven't noticed the initiative didn't exactly pick up to an extent that the TOS kicks in.  But, yeah this was mentioned on the last page.


----------



## appu (Oct 8, 2008)

hi guys me too joining this club....
plz do stumble or digg my post in *mobiles-today.blogspot.com/.....

thnks me too doing the same

btw my digg id is *digg.com/users/bluffy


----------



## Rishi87 (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi, Guys. Here is my Digg profile.

*digg.com/users/Rishi87

Thanks.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 10, 2008)

My first blog post in 2 months - please digg it for me.
*digg.com/linux_unix/Life_on_the_cutting_edge_ArchLinux


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 10, 2008)

^^

Dugg (ed) it 

 btw, guys this is my topic on *Port Forwarding For MTNL TRIBAND users *---> *digg.com/hardware/PORT_FORWARDING_TuT_for_MTNL_TRIBAND_with_DSL_502T_mTORRENT 

my username at digg.com is secretagent004

and I hope all of u must hv found me DUGG ur posts at digg 



d1g1t said:


> Would be nice if you could digg or stumble this
> *digg.com/linux_unix/Changes_in_Intrepid_Ibex_Ubuntu_8_10_Alpha
> *digg.com/comics_animation/List_of_Web_Comics_by_Indians


Dugg it 
====================

btw, guys this is my topic on Port Forwarding For MTNL TRIBAND users ---> *digg.com/hardware/PORT_FORWARDING_TuT_for_MTNL_TRIBAND_with_DSL_502T_mTORRENT

So,. plz Dig it.. 
--------------


Cheers n e-peace...

==================================
------------------
==================================


slugger said:


> any help digging these
> 
> *digg.com/business_finance/Lean_Manufacturing_the_F_35_Joint_Strike_fighter
> 
> *digg.com/software/F_35_Joint_Strike_Fighter_The_Digital_Thread





gary4gar said:


> Dugg!
> Talk to a Girl and Get expelled in College





goobimama said:


> Mind digging this one?





Quiz_Master said:


> Please Help Digging These
> 
> A Java Tutorial
> *digg.com/programming/Learning_Java_For_Biginners
> ...





d1g1t said:


> I'm in.
> Would be nice if you could digg or stumble this
> *digg.com/linux_unix/Changes_in_Intrepid_Ibex_Ubuntu_8_10_Alpha
> *digg.com/comics_animation/List_of_Web_Comics_by_Indians





narangz said:


> Count me in too.
> In the meantime digg these please:
> 
> *digg.com/microsoft/Windows_XP_gets_6_months_extension_again
> ...





Krazy_About_Technology said:


> My Profile: *digg.com/users/sumitbhardwaj



Dugg all the posts above


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG! OMG! OMHG!

Today, my blog got 282 hits so far 

All thanks to you guys digging my post and to some tux blog which captures posts and links snippets from them to the original post.

**MetalheadGautham starts celebrating*


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 10, 2008)

^^ 
lol.. yaa thought tat I shud do sum seva (service) here b4 asking for diggs for my own post.. 

yaar but how can i help digg my own post ??  bataa naa !! shud i be sending shouts ? (but i guess i cant send the shout all at once to everyone on my digg friend list, isint it? )

here is my post.. plz digg it...

*digg.com/hardware/PORT_FORWARDING_TuT_for_MTNL_TRIBAND_with_DSL_502T_mTORRENT

--------------------------

Cheers n e-peace...

----------

thanx to *sumeetnaik* and *goobi* for digging my post.. 
----------


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 11, 2008)

Hooooly undies man! Yesterday, my blog got *1063 hits *
All traffic came not from digg, but from some link back type blogs which linked my stuff off digg.com. They each got me some 300-400 hits.

I am thinking of resuming blogging full time now, since I have seen the potential. Time to earn some money


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 11, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> lol.. yaa thought tat I shud do sum seva (service) here b4 asking for diggs for my own post..
> 
> yaar but how can i help digg my own post ??  bataa naa !! shud i be sending shouts ? (but i guess i cant send the shout all at once to everyone on my digg friend list, isint it? )
> ...



No probs... Add as many ppl as friends.. And wen u digg any post it comes in others friends activity,.recent submission.. Alternatively u can click on share,located below the post...



iMav said:


> Everyone Digg this article please: *Promising CodePlex Projects*



Have u submitted this in digg.?


----------



## iMav (Oct 11, 2008)

Sumeet_naik said:


> Have u submitted this in digg.?


*digg.com/microsoft/Promising_CodePlex_Projects


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 11, 2008)

Sumeet_naik said:


> No probs... Add as many ppl as friends.. And wen u digg any post it comes in others friends activity,.recent submission.. Alternatively u can click on share,located below the post...


Ok, will add friends as and wen i encounter them here along with their  requests for Digg.. 



iMav said:


> *digg.com/microsoft/Promising_CodePlex_Projects


Dugg.. 

and btw thanx for digging my post.. 
==========================

*1.) to all ppl ---> plz digg  this *:

*digg.com/hardware/PORT_FORWARDING_TuT_for_MTNL_TRIBAND_with_DSL_502T_mTORRENT

2.) and Ad me as ur friend..as that i can help digging ur posts.. 

------------

3.) is it true tat once we hv dugg a friend's post (say i tried digging Sluger a.k.a mecah's)thread at digg and the only option i had was "DUGG" wich means tat i hv already dugged it (3 days back, afa i remember)...we cannot digg it again ?? 

if thats the case, how can i make ppl digg the same posts they hv dugg already ?? and also help me digging my own posts too ??
--------------

4.) Also, can i send multiple shouts to all my added friend's at digg ?? or do i hv the option to send only one shout to one person at a time.. ?? 

5.) ps, i wanna send a single shout to multiple ppl...is this possible guys !!


----------



## goobimama (Oct 12, 2008)

3) Yep. You can digg something only once. You can create separate accounts though (till they finally catch you)
4) On any digg post, click the share link. That will allow you to send a shout to all your friends who allow incoming shouts.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 12, 2008)

^^

ok thanx goobi, will try that out ..


----------



## goobimama (Oct 12, 2008)

Can you peoples stumble this one? The link is stumble ready. 
*Smoking Apples Live Chat*


----------



## iMav (Oct 12, 2008)

^^ Finally recovered my StumbleUpon Account - *imav.stumbleupon.com/


----------



## appu (Oct 13, 2008)

done i have added many of u as friends and also dugg many recent posts....plz do the same for me....i havent recieved any diggs at all....
check my profile for recent post


----------



## goobimama (Oct 13, 2008)

Dude. Send out shouts for the posts you need to be dugg. Of course, don't send shouts for posts you think are not that important cause people will start to ignore shouts. Just click the share button and shout to all.


----------



## nvidia (Oct 13, 2008)

^Yeah.. Shouts are actually better than posting the link here..
I don't know why, but some of the shouts got deleted. Is it suppose to be that way in Digg?


----------



## Pathik (Oct 13, 2008)

Arey! Guys, I have been out for some time. Will resume *digg*ing shortly.


----------



## Indyan (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey, can you guys please stumble this post
*Blog Action Day 2008 - Five Ways You Can Make A Difference*
(the link is a direct stumbleupon.com link)


----------



## iMav (Oct 19, 2008)

Some diggs would be appreciated. 

Stumbles too if you don't mind.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 19, 2008)

how do i send shouts to all of my friends in Digg at one?


----------



## goobimama (Oct 20, 2008)

^^ Has been answered too many times. If I were to answer it again, I'd have to ban myself for spamming.

Can you guys please *stumble this one*? I've also sent out digg shouts for the same.


----------



## iMav (Oct 21, 2008)

Stumble people.


----------



## slugger (Oct 23, 2008)

sum digg luv would be highly appreciated 

*digg.com/space/Why_India_s_Space_program_must_be_further_developed_01

*digg.com/space/India_s_Space_program_stands_to_benefit_all_countries

thanks


----------



## slugger (Oct 26, 2008)

this post wud love to see people taking a digg at it

*digg.com/hardware/Manufacturing_on_Steroids_Flexible_Manufacturing_Systems

thanks 
and also thanks iMav for the digg


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 27, 2008)

Just want to share something. One of my sites hit Digg's frontpage yesterday with 3000+ diggs. Nothing special. Just a silly neglected photo blog. Some guy (bless him!) submitted it to digg and it quickly made it to the frontpage. I only realized this when it was on 70-something diggs. In 24 hours, I received a total of 195K visitors. Yes, you read that right. *195,000 hits.
*
This is the 3rd time I got to digg's frontpage, but I haven't seen anything like this before. On previous occassions it send me 20K and 60K visitors.

So guys, keep trying but it's entirely unpredictable. You might try hard and never get more than 10 diggs and then you do nothing and you get 1000 diggs.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 27, 2008)

^^ Congrats. Which post was that? link?


----------



## slugger (Oct 28, 2008)

*digg.com/people/How_to_hold_a_gun_girls_way?t=20100737

congrats Blackpearl..its awesome


----------



## Indyan (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats blackpearl!


----------



## iMav (Oct 30, 2008)

Some stumbles please.

Technorati too.


----------



## Indyan (Oct 31, 2008)

^ Done
Stumble required for *www.pallab.net/2008/10/31/six-premium-antivirus-software-for-free-ii/
Direct link : *www.stumbleupon.com/submit?url=*ww...=Six Premium Antivirus Software for Free - II

Offcourse technorati fav would also be wonderfull ( *technorati.com/faves?add=*www.pallab.net/2008/10/31/six-premium-antivirus-software-for-free-ii/ )


----------



## iMav (Nov 1, 2008)

Some Stumble love folks.


----------



## slugger (Nov 1, 2008)

@Indyan & iMav
opened your post links in FF and did a thumbs up for them. is it the same as submitting through the captcha thing?


----------



## iMav (Nov 1, 2008)

I think so, the link I posted is the one generated by the Share This plugin.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 1, 2008)

Guys please digg this up 

Use EVDO in Linux for the best user experience.


----------



## iMav (Nov 3, 2008)

Stumble, please.


----------



## iMav (Nov 5, 2008)

This one deserves it IMHO. Stumble & Digg.


----------



## slugger (Nov 5, 2008)

stumbled

are you all able to access your Digg accounts...not able to do so since last night
message


> Whoops! Whoops!
> 
> We apologize but there was an error processing your login. Please try again.


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2008)

am able to, hey digg that too as am not using stumbleupon


----------



## slugger (Nov 5, 2008)

my digg accounts officially crapped up
while trying to submit the above article to Digg


> An unknown fatal exception has occurred
> 
> Whoa! Something blew up. If you think you reached this error in error please do not hesitate to contact support.



*update:*
ok..succeded
heres the link
*digg.com/microsoft/7_Less_Known_Facts_About_Windows_7


----------



## iMav (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## TripleK (Nov 10, 2008)

Guyz
Add me:

**digg.com/users/powercerts*


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 11, 2008)

Diggs Needed guys...

Digg it if you like it ... thnks 

How To Download Torrents "VERY" effectively

Can anyone Stumble this one ??

Thanks guys..


----------



## goobimama (Nov 12, 2008)

A little stumbling might be needed on this post: *tinyurl.com/69mng7. Please?


----------



## slugger (Nov 12, 2008)

stumbled...



> I'm no longer a moderator. Tendered in my resignation today. The Green Gooblin has turned into a regular brown one.


when was today and why?

and whys the smokin apples band breaking up?


----------



## slugger (Nov 14, 2008)

*Moon Impact Probe* successfully strikes the moon's pole

Digg link
*digg.com/space/Chandrayaan_I_Impact_Probe_successfully_lands_on_Moon_s_pole

Thanks


----------



## nvidia (Nov 14, 2008)

Great news! Dugg!


----------



## iMav (Dec 5, 2008)

Some Stumble & Digg love for the post: *www.beingmanan.com/wp/2008/12/windows-live-brushes-off-msn-for-entertainment/


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Dec 17, 2008)

Some Digg required on *Privacy on Orkut*

Some *Stumbling* would also be great...

Thank You..


----------



## Indyan (Dec 17, 2008)

Manan your 7 Less Known Facts About Windows 7 is categorised as porn. Change the category else you wont be recieving too many hits.
Btw, some stumble required for :
*www.pallab.net/2008/12/17/15-awesome-christmas-themes-for-windows-vista-and-xp/
*www.pallab.net/2008/12/15/14-awesome-christmas-screensaver/


----------



## iMav (Dec 18, 2008)

Indyan said:


> Manan your 7 Less Known Facts About Windows 7 is categorised as porn. Change the category else you wont be recieving too many hits.
> *www.pallab.net/2008/12/15/14-awesome-christmas-screensaver/


Where? On Digg?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 5, 2009)

Digg this one guys

*digg.com/security/DiggBar_Leathal_Weapon_For_Phishers/who

 thnks in advance


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 10, 2009)

anyone can digg this one ???



*digg.com/programming/Trick_View_Experts_Exchange_Answers_for_Free



and pls add me as your friend... thisway u can also send links to me


----------

